# any suggestions of low carb lunches?



## Silmarillion (Sep 11, 2014)

I am sooooo sick of salad and stir fry its not funny! i am a newbie and was only diagnosed a few weeks ago. do any of you lovely people have suggestions of simple lunch ideas that you can fling together quickly and stick in a lunch box that are low carb and low GI?


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 11, 2014)

How about a bit of grilled chicken or lamb with some lemon couscous and bits like onion and peppers chopped through it?


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 11, 2014)

Some of my favourite lunchbox meals are soups (in a flask rather than a box ) I like quite spicy soup so butternut squash and chilli is my favourite.  Also tomato and mozarella with olives and a drizzle of pesto and avocado (you don't have to put a lot of mozzarella in).  I also used to make lentil loaf and nut loaf and take slices with a chilli tomato dressing.  I find multi layered meals are best, so you can have a sandwich made with one slice of bread (so basically a half sandwich) and some soup, that way it doesn't feel like you're always eating salad . I'd also have yoghurt with a tiny bit of stewed fruit because I quite like volume, which is a polite way of saying I'm a piglet at lunch!


----------



## DeusXM (Sep 11, 2014)

My go-tos are lettuce wraps and cheese tortillas!

Lettuce wraps - big lettuce leaf with good stuff in it (I usually put taco-seasoned mince, chopped peppers, cheese and sour cream in mine).

Cheese tortillas - big thinnish slice of Edam wrapped round some ham!

Halloumi sandwiches - use halloumi slices instead of bread

Insalata caprese - sliced mozarella, sliced tomatoes, olive oil and maybe a bit of pesto.

Or you can use my slob lunch idea - chop up some chorizo, cover with grated cheese and then pop it in the microwave for a bit so the cheese melts.


Don't forget, low-carb dinner leftovers are also a good option. And if you want to splash out, there's various places online where you can buy tortillas with <5g of carbs...which are also great for when you're making Mexican food at home.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 11, 2014)

Fish & more fish !  Tins of the stuff, good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 20, 2014)

Did you think of anything Silm ?


----------



## yorksman (Oct 21, 2014)

When I am not eating fish, I like a feta cheese and olive salad with pumpkin seed oil and some quality red wine vinegar. But, because I like fish, I tend to eat olives stuffed with anchovy.

Alteratively, thinly sliced serano ham or similar with a very thinly sliced hard cheese such as Manchego, a few salad greens with lots of cherry tomatos and thinly sliced red onion with a suitable oil and vinegar dressing is nice too. Obviously, including some anchovies.

Seafood salads are nice too. Anything from a list of king prawns, shrimps, smoked salmon, smoked trout, crab, tuna, herring, mackerel, sardines and a selection of salad veggies of your choice. You want some crunchy veggies and a low carb seafood sauce.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 21, 2014)

Did you say I could pop around for "t"   Sounds very nice & healthy  Well done Yorksman. I have about 6 bottles of diff oils & love them


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 18, 2014)

Missed what time you said to pop around for tea


----------



## bill hopkinson (Nov 18, 2014)

I chop come celery and put it in a saucepan with a little pasta and water until almost cooked. Sieve the celery and pasta and mix with low fat soft white cheese (I use Morrisons 80% fat reduced) and black pepper. Bake it in the oven in a ramekin for a while. Sometimes a few strips of thin ham on top to go crunchy.
Pasta ratio according to how much carbs you need.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've just made some broccoli and kale soup with a stock cube, salt (very little) and black pepper.. It tastes lovely and is carb free. I shall be taking a flask of this with a couple of crackers for lunch at work tomorrow. And it only took a few minutes to make.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2014)

That sounds a good thing Maryanne.   & no carbs


----------



## megga (Jan 9, 2015)

Pizza roll

I just use square wholemeal wraps (I get them from Asda, think there warburtons) 30 grams of carbs, low fat cheese sprinkled on it, grilled to melt the cheese, the chopped tomatoes, and a sprinkle of cheese again, then stick what ever you like on, I like toasted mushrooms, peppers. Back in to cook, when ready roll in to a sausage, leave to cool and wrap in tin foil. you can do it the night before, or if you do it in the morning, just leave the washing up for some one else


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 9, 2015)

Mushroom Omelette


----------



## banjo (Jan 10, 2015)

I am a soup in a flask man as well tomato based soups my favorite - tom and orange is tops for me at the minute with a bit of oooh so thinly sliced chorizo dry fried and dried and crumbled so its real crunchy with as little of the fat left in, and half a tin of beans/lentils legged in if i need(carbs in these of course).Have to admit to splashing out at xmas and buying a soup maker - so it takes 15 minutes to knock a simple soup up and then 45 minutes to cook whilst i am doing rest of my evening meal.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 11, 2015)

I want to make some Kale soup Banjo.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 3, 2015)

Any more for any more ?


----------

